

Ask HN: Recovery of blacked out text - wmil

ASOIAF fans have a problem screaming for automation.  They&#x27;re trying to recover some poorly redacted text from an original plot summary released by the publisher.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;GhezIdS<p>I know in the past people have had success with recovering blurred text using Photoshop and Javascript. This seems like a much simpler, and likely studied, problem.<p>Are there articles&#x2F;books&#x2F;papers&#x2F;tools on this subject?   I&#x27;m not sure where to start because I don&#x27;t know the correct language.<p>Here&#x27;s the thread: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;asoiaf&#x2F;comments&#x2F;2usz8v&#x2F;spoilers_all_uncovering_the_blanked_text_in_grrms&#x2F;
======
Joona
Maybe something of this sort?
[http://dheera.net/projects/blur](http://dheera.net/projects/blur) Just get
the font and do comparison on what fits, if there's too many results, you
could use a dictionary.

